# Driver trajectory TOO HIGH!!!!



## ANG (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi,
My problem is I hit every club very high. I dont mind to much with my irons but I get no roll on my driver. All my distance is basically all carry. I would like to know if there is a way to bring down my trajectory especially with the driver. BTW I use a 8.5 Titleist 983k with a stiff shaft( think its a speedster)
Thanks


----------



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

A flatter swing plane usually leads to a lower ball trajectory, but to saving having to change the way you swing the club, just try moving the ball slightly further back @ your address position first.

Good luck David.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One other thing to bear in mind is that you might be striking down on the ball at impact which creats the plateau effect rather than the rainbow shape shot you desire.

Try teeing the ball higher and practise sweeping the ball off.


----------



## ANG (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 
I have moved the ball back in my stance with little result. I do beleive part of my problem is, like fitz-uk said, is that I striking down on the ball. The reason I say this is because I literally break a tee every time I tee off. But what confuses me is that with my irons I rarely take a divot and have a very high trajectory as well. I did see a instructor about it once( the reason it was once was because he wasn't very good) and he said not to really worry about not taking a divot because I only miss by less 1/2 inch. Just a little background ... I am a 12 handicap,, not bad but would love the extra yardage(wouldn't we all).
thanks again


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

The absolute WORST thing you can do is to move the ball back in your stance. No offense englishdave, but moving the ball back will add MORE backspin and result in a HIGHER trajectory. Moving the ball up in your stance, teeing it higher, and striking on a flatter swing plane are all good suggestions. The only other thing I can think of is that you are either putting too much weight on your front foot too soon, or firing your hips through too soon. Either one will cause you to get slightly stuck. After that, you have no choice but to hit down on it.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One other thing you can try at address, if you are right handed:

When you are about ready to start your back swing, make sure you body from your waist upwards is leaning to the right slightly (behind the ball), if you are leaning into the ball that will cause you to strike down at a steep angle.

Ideal ball position is on your left heel.


----------



## Leftsider (Oct 2, 2006)

I do the same thing. I hate always hitting it sky high. I think my problem is that I straighten my front leg.....in an effort to hit the ball harder. The result is a sky high ball. Try keeping your front leg in the same flex as at address all the way through the ball. It is worth a try. Good Luck.


----------

